# Not bad for a 7-year old car



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

Freshly waxed. I could imagine how good it looked 7 years ago (7/97 production) when it was brand new.

Not the best pictures but not bad for snap shots either.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

Sweet.

What's funny is that I posted this thread about a year ago - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41756. Notice the subject line.


----------



## mng (Oct 15, 2003)

great lighting on those...


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Beautiful. :thumbup: 

Alex


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Oh I love e36 M3/4!!!


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Very clean. Doesn't it suck that we have to put stupid registration/inspection stickers all over our windshields?


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments



TD said:


> What's funny is that I posted this thread about a year ago - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41756. Notice the subject line.


 :yikes:

I guess 98 Cosmos M3/4 owners think alike 



xspeedy said:


> Very clean. Doesn't it suck that we have to put stupid registration/inspection stickers all over our windshields?


Especially on a black car. In the photos they stand out so much that all you see is the stickers


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

Took some more today. Too bad by the time I got there the sun was already gone


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

xspeedy said:


> Very clean. Doesn't it suck that we have to put stupid registration/inspection stickers all over our windshields?


I'd rather the stickers over an unly front plate!


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

DAYAM!! :wow: Great pictures!

What equipment, lighting conditions, aperature, etc.?

And also, how do you keep the headlight lenses clear? I notice a lot of E36s with hazed headlight lenses and hope that doesn't happen to my E46...


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

FenPhen said:


> DAYAM!! :wow: Great pictures!
> 
> What equipment, lighting conditions, aperature, etc.?
> 
> And also, how do you keep the headlight lenses clear? I notice a lot of E36s with hazed headlight lenses and hope that doesn't happen to my E46...


I think you are thinking about the dull US headlights. I have Bosch Euro projector headlights, so...

As for equipment, I used a Canon D Rebel with the 18-55 kit lens (my friend borrowed the EF200mm f2.8L) and a polarizing filter. You can look up the details in PS or ACDS. I used natural sunlight for all outdoor shots, and no tripod for the ones in the dark. All of the pictures have been edited, the ones in the 2nd set quite heavily due to the lack of equipment. The last pic could have been great if I had a tripod, instead I had to set ISO to 800.

"It's the car, not the camera"


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

armaq said:


> "It's the car, not the camera"


The car looks fantastic, but it takes a good photographer and photo editor to make it look like the sex.

I showed the pictures to a buddy that doesn't know much about BMWs and he thought the car looked very "sleek" and was surprised it's 7 years old. Well done. :thumbup:


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

FenPhen said:


> I showed the pictures to a buddy that doesn't know much about BMWs and he thought the car looked very "sleek" and was surprised it's 7 years old. Well done. :thumbup:


7 years old and it only has 28k miles???? :yikes:


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

BlackChrome said:


> 7 years old and it only has 28k miles???? :yikes:


That I shall thank the previous owner. I've logged 5k miles since July

And FenPhen thanks for your kind words. Here's a picture that I initially eliminated due to the very off composition and slightly off focus. I actually like it very much. Notice the reflection of the tri-colored skies/clouds on the car that echoes the M badge. I also used the flash to bring out the lips of the wheels


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

armaq said:


> Here's a picture that I initially eliminated due to the very off composition and slightly off focus. I actually like it very much. Notice the reflection of the tri-colored skies/clouds on the car that echoes the M badge. I also used the flash to bring out the lips of the wheels


Yeah see, just cause the car looks good doesn't mean you'll get a sweet picture. That's going into my BMW screensaver pictures rotation.


----------



## Renee (May 20, 2004)

Nice shots! Appears flawless! :yikes: The milage helps explain it.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Great pics!


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Very, very, very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## anyone (Nov 1, 2004)

Absolutely sexy!!!!


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

Once again, thanks for the kind words.

I did a quick PS job, cleaned the reflection on the car, and inspired by the tri-color theme, I used the old school M badge and added a little bit of "official" touch to it.


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

anyone said:


> Absolutely sexy!!!!


A girl with a Estoril Blue M3, in Houston? I've seen about 3 Estoril M3s here in Houston, and one of them was a sedan. You must have the rarest car in town. Come to the Houston fester meet if you could make it: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80012


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

Beautiful car. At first I thought those were pics from seven years ago!

I have a question for those of you in Texas. I'm a student doing a co-op for IBM austin for seven months. What do I need to do for my auto? Drivers license, registration, inspection. I prefer not having to do anything, but I'd rather not get a costly ticket.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## anyone (Nov 1, 2004)

armaq said:


> A girl with a Estoril Blue M3, in Houston? I've seen about 3 Estoril M3s here in Houston, and one of them was a sedan. You must have the rarest car in town. Come to the Houston fester meet if you could make it: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80012


Whoo Hoo :thumbup: .....actually I'm up in College Station, And I am the only one here with a 4dr.....


----------



## Chemical7 (Aug 3, 2003)

BahnBaum said:


> Beautiful. :thumbup:
> 
> Alex


I second that, I've always wanted an e36 4-door M3!


----------

